# ,  / > Kenwood >  Kenwood TK-760HG

## ..

-PROG576
    . ?     ?

----------


## ..

.

----------

,        ,  ,   ,      , -  .      - .

----------


## Uncle Zhenya

.   FPRO.EXE   KPG-56D,  HEX-  (. ),         ,     .        ,        ,       HEX-.       , ,   .

,       .    .       (  ).     ,    .        ...

----------


## Uncle Zhenya

> 760.


  . http://hamradio.online.ru/ftp2/sch_tk-768g.djvu -     .

----------


## ..

,    .     ?????

----------

